# biking in Sweden, Hagfors, last week of Februari



## constantijn13 (Oct 11, 2006)

We will be near Hagfors, the last week of Februari. We will bring our fatbikes (for the snow ;-))
Any locals who can inform me about availability of trials and to be expected conditions ?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

No Swedes around?
You could try logging in to this Swedish forum. Maybe Google Translate helps.
happymtb :: sveriges trevligaste cykelforum

My guesses:
- riding conditions are highly weather dependant during the winter. A lot of powder snow, the day before, and nothing moves through it with ease. Higher temps and everything melts into a mush where nothing moves with ease.
- The area seems to have lots of outdoor possibilities BUT in winter lots of the routes are groomed ski trails. Riding on them is bad manners, or worse.
- Local help/guide is highly recommended.


----------

